# Making postcards (for custom T-shirt work). We want to see your samples!



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

We are in the process of designing a postcard to send to our target market of schools, booster clubs, and non-profit org. and were wondering if anyone else would be so gracious as to post a picture of past postcards they have used to promote custom T-shirts. We have a basic design but would like to see others to get ideas.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

mine from last year..... did it to match my website......
more architecture related but unique to catch an eye....


http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r231/237am/?action=view&current=237am-postcards-plain1-back5.jpg

http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r231/237am/?action=view&current=237am-postcards-plain1.jpg

white background so they didnt look right when i embedded them in the post...so you have to click the link

room for a stamp in the upper right and address labels if i wanted to mail them out

b


----------



## dollen (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool card. I don't really get it.. but it has visual impact for sure.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

it was for marketing my model building services......

i think its the overall imagary...keep it simple and interesting......

nowadays you see flyers that have too many colors, poorly laid out and crazy graphics..... then add a few dollar signs, some hott girls, and a bottle of moet...ahhaha..jk

i would also consider a "logo" and put that on everything....put keep it really simple and 1-2 colors..... this will help the name stick.... look at all the major logos from ibm/apple/etc..... once you seen the logo you know who it is.

as for flyers/etc.....make it simple/different and just enough info to make people go to the website.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Reckless Tees said:


> We are in the process of designing a postcard to send to our target market of schools, booster clubs, and non-profit org. and were wondering if anyone else would be so gracious as to post a picture of past postcards they have used to promote custom T-shirts. We have a basic design but would like to see others to get ideas.


Maybe you could share your design so others could get ideas as well


----------

